# Not feeling sore after my workouts



## Muffy (Nov 23, 2016)

So I have been weight lifting for 4months now and I train 4-5 days per week....and I train pretty hard....but for some reason I do not feel sore the next day....or the day after...I felt sore wen I first started training but now nothing....is this normal? Am I not doing something? Does anyone else experience this? I'm pretty green and I a put together my own split routine....bi/tris....back.... shoulders/traps....and legs...no chest...as someone said I don't really need it....any advice or comments are well appreciated.


----------



## DF (Nov 23, 2016)

IMO it's time to mix it up.  Drop sets,  super sets,  increase the weight and/or change up some of your exercises.


----------



## snake (Nov 23, 2016)

DOM's is a hot topic around these parts. Since I beat DocDePanda to the punch; I'm give you my opinion. I need my large muscles groups to be somewhat sore and if they are not I either sandbagged a workout or something needs to change. 

You should hear from DocDePanda soon and it should be something on the lines of." Delayed onset muscle soreness is not an indication of a good workout" I love my little Panda but we disagree on this one.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 23, 2016)

Soreness (DOMS) isn't the best indicator of a workout's efficacy. What are your goals at present? You training as a PL? A BB? Something else?

Monitor your progress towards your goals.If you're adding more weight to the bar or if you're bigger in the mirror, thats what counts.

DF had some good suggestions as well if yer looking to increase the intensity of yer workouts (drop sets, super sets) and ye do want to change up yer routine every so often to keep things from getting stale.

Good luck!

- Savage


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 23, 2016)

LOL! Just saw Snake's post


----------



## stonetag (Nov 23, 2016)

Like DF said, change it up, mix up sets, reps, routines, bust more ass!


----------



## creekrat (Nov 23, 2016)

Agree with all the above saying to change it up.  I never stick with a particular set routine for more than a few weeks.  Also agree with DF wholeheartedly on the doms.  You have to look at what causes muscle to grow and the first step is actually damage to said muscles.  Damage to a body part is typically associated with some sort of pain, discomfort or soreness.  Just my $0.02


----------



## Milo (Nov 23, 2016)

Don't just change the sets reps. Change the exercises too! Over time the workouts will become stale and less effective than they were when you started. I change things up every few weeks and I am always sore especially lower body. Also, and this is more important, the workouts need to be getting harder. Whether it be more reps, more sets, more weight, or shorter rest periods. This is called Overload and is REQUIRED for any adaptation to occur.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 23, 2016)

Listen to NbleSavage.
If your progressing in the gym, as in your lifts are going up, I wouldn't pay any attention to soreness at all. If your looking to improve the way you look and not seeing changes, then I'd focus more on diet and change things there.

I personally find the idea of changing a bunch of things just because your longer sore retarded - that's called spinning your wheels.


----------



## Muffy (Nov 23, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Listen to NbleSavage.
> If your progressing in the gym, as in your lifts are going up, I wouldn't pay any attention to soreness at all. If your looking to improve the way you look and not seeing changes, then I'd focus more on diet and change things there.
> 
> I personally find the idea of changing a bunch of things just because your longer sore retarded - that's called spinning your wheels.



Ok, so changing diet in terms of increasing my calories??? I am learning but all of this is like making my brain pour out.


----------



## Muffy (Nov 23, 2016)

What are your goals at present? You training as a PL? A BB? Something else?


- Savage[/QUOTE]

My goal is bodybuilding. I am trying to gain muscle.


----------



## Muffy (Nov 23, 2016)

Thank you guys for advice......lord who ever said this was easy...."go to the gym" they say...."just pick up a set of dumbbells" they say...(urr face)..hehe....I am slowly but surely getting there...thanks much for the tips my UG fam!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 23, 2016)

Muffy said:


> Ok, so changing diet in terms of increasing my calories??? I am learning but all of this is like making my brain pour out.



I'm feeling generous so give me your height, weight & age and I'll give you a rough idea of what your diet (calories & macros) should look like and how to adjust things as you progress forward.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 23, 2016)

Muffy said:


> Thank you guys for advice......lord who ever said this was easy...."go to the gym" they say...."just pick up a set of dumbbells" they say...(urr face)..hehe....I am slowly but surely getting there...thanks much for the tips my UG fam!



It's really is kind of easy. I mean the actual work is hard but the reasoning behind doing things is very simple.

Not gaining weight? Eat more
Not losing weight? Eat less
Not sore? Who cares so long as you are progressing by some actual metric that matters.

Lift heavy. Eat food. Get some sleep.

Once I stopped over complicating these basic principles is when I started to finally see real growth. You can cripple yourself by trying to follow all of the made up broscience bullshit rules.  When I was forcing myself to eat 6 meals per day every 3 hours and it was chicken breast brown rice and broccoli I would often skip meals because I wasn't hungry and the food was gross.  Then I found out that eating clean is actually bullshit.  So is eating often.  I eat what I want when I want.  I can swing my bodyweight from 240 to 280 back to 240 in fairly short periods of time.

Point is stop trying to follow made up rules.  Just focus on busting ass in the gym and eating enough food.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 23, 2016)

snake said:


> DOM's is a hot topic around these parts. Since I beat DocDePanda to the punch; I'm give you my opinion. I need my large muscles groups to be somewhat sore and if they are not I either sandbagged a workout or something needs to change.
> 
> You should hear from DocDePanda soon and it should be something on the lines of." Delayed onset muscle soreness is not an indication of a good workout" I love my little Panda but we disagree on this one.



I apologize for being busy doing my crosscut workout and not beating you to the punch....


----------



## Muffy (Nov 23, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I'm feeling generous so give me your height, weight & age and I'll give you a rough idea of what your diet (calories & macros) should look like and how to adjust things as you progress forward.



Wooohoooo....ok...I am 36 (37 in March), I am 5'5 and I weight 165 lbs.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 23, 2016)

Muffy said:


> Wooohoooo....ok...I am 36 (37 in March), I am 5'5 and I weight 165 lbs.



Your maintenance is going to be around 2,150 cals so you should aim to eat slightly more than that (~2365 cals).
You should aim to get in at least 110g of protein - more is optional, less is a bad idea. 
You should aim to get in at least 73g of fat - more is optional, less is a bad idea. 
Carbs should make up the rest of your caloric intake and it will be determined primarily by how you feel. Some people don't do well with high carbs (feeling fatigued, etc) and need to reduce intake and bump up protein/fats while others feel fine and can go as high as necessary. Tinker around with it. 

You should aim to gain around 0.25-0.5lbs/week or 1-2lbs/month, preferably on the lower side of that estimate, and no more. 
Keep an eye on both the scale and the mirror to see if your heading in the right direction and then adjust your caloric intake as necessary (reduce to maintenance if gaining too much fat, bump it up 5% if not gaining enough, etc). 

I don't know what your menstrual status is but if its normal, then you'll need to compare scale weight monthly in order to to take into account the weekly water fluctuations that occur. 
So track progress by comparing Month 1, Week 1 vs Month 2, Week 2 rather than Week 1 vs week 2 vs week 3, etc - hope that makes sense. 

Get into the habit of tracking your diet. I know it can seem like a chore to begin with but once you get into the habit of weighing things out, reading labels, etc it will become second nature. Apps like myfitnesspal can make your life a lot easier. 
Same thing applies to your training - track your progress to make sure your consistently improving your lifts over time and, again, some apps like fitnotes can be very useful for this. Unless your old school like me and write it all down, which is cool too 

Building muscle is a long term progress so you must stay disciplined - consistency is your friend. In the meantime, if you have any follow up questions then by all means fire away.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 23, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Your maintenance is going to be around 2,150 cals so you should aim to eat slightly more than that (~2365 cals).
> You should aim to get in at least 110g of protein - more is optional, less is a bad idea.
> You should aim to get in at least 73g of fat - more is optional, less is a bad idea.
> Carbs should make up the rest of your caloric intake and it will be determined primarily by how you feel. Some people don't do well with high carbs (feeling fatigued, etc) and need to reduce intake and bump up protein/fats while others feel fine and can go as high as necessary. Tinker around with it.
> ...



Reading this wore me out........................................................


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 23, 2016)

Jenner said:


> Reading this wore me out........................................................



So your saying you do read my posts regardless of length? Finding the positives


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 23, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> So your saying you do read my posts regardless of length? Finding the positives



but of course I do dear 

I'm just so fuuuking happy I am way past all of this and know exactly what it takes to get what I want...of course that's taken at least 28 years


----------



## Muffy (Nov 23, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Your maintenance is going to be around 2,150 cals so you should aim to eat slightly more than that (~2365 cals).
> You should aim to get in at least 110g of protein - more is optional, less is a bad idea.
> You should aim to get in at least 73g of fat - more is optional, less is a bad idea.
> Carbs should make up the rest of your caloric intake and it will be determined primarily by how you feel. Some people don't do well with high carbs (feeling fatigued, etc) and need to reduce intake and bump up protein/fats while others feel fine and can go as high as necessary. Tinker around with it.
> ...



Wow!!! Ok, thanks so much MrRippedZilla.  I really appreciate this information (xoxoxo).  I am printing this as we speak!!!! One more question,  In terms of supplements I have 2-3 shakes per day and I take a pre workout, multi-vitamin, Omega-3s, Glucosamine, and Vitamin C.  Do you recommend me taking anything else?  I am quite thick and don't know if a fat burner would work and/or if I should take a carb supplement to ensure I get in my calories.  (I work full time and have 2 kids so some days i'm like a chicken with my head cut off)....

I actually wake up at 3:30 am 5 days a week to eat before I hit the gym at 5 am


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2016)

good shit zilla


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 23, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Your maintenance is going to be around 2,150 cals so you should aim to eat slightly more than that (~2365 cals).
> You should aim to get in at least 110g of protein - more is optional, less is a bad idea.
> You should aim to get in at least 73g of fat - more is optional, less is a bad idea.
> Carbs should make up the rest of your caloric intake and it will be determined primarily by how you feel. Some people don't do well with high carbs (feeling fatigued, etc) and need to reduce intake and bump up protein/fats while others feel fine and can go as high as necessary. Tinker around with it.
> ...



Reading this and implementing will work. Will work with anyone. Long as the numbers are right for the person. Great info Zilla.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 23, 2016)

Muffy said:


> I am quite thick



You say this like it's a bad thing 

Only problem with the shakes is some don't find them filling. Doesn't really matter where you get your protein, a shake is fine. But it can leave you hungry causing you to eat more than you should.

I wouldn't bother adding in any additional supplements. Change one thing at a time. Get the calories in order and watch the scale. Changing other variables leaves you unsure of what's working.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2016)

we love thickness round here


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 23, 2016)

Muffy said:


> Wow!!! Ok, thanks so much MrRippedZilla.  I really appreciate this information (xoxoxo).  I am printing this as we speak!!!! One more question,  In terms of supplements I have 2-3 shakes per day and I take a pre workout, multi-vitamin, Omega-3s, Glucosamine, and Vitamin C.  Do you recommend me taking anything else?  I am quite thick and don't know if a fat burner would work and/or if I should take a carb supplement to ensure I get in my calories.  (I work full time and have 2 kids so some days i'm like a chicken with my head cut off)....
> 
> I actually wake up at 3:30 am 5 days a week to eat before I hit the gym at 5 am



Hit your macros and get most of your vitamins & minerals from real food - don't really on supplements for the importance stuff.

Carb supplements depend on what's in the tub - if its just a bunch of sugar and nothing else then I don't recommend using them at all. If its a decent mix of stuff then its a different story. 
Protein shakes are just another source of protein, they're fine as long as you don't treat them as anything special. 
I don't see the need for a multi-vit when bulking, better to have a quality, varied diet instead. If you have a specific vitamin/mineral deficiency then just supplement with that instead. 
I'd rather get some salmon/other fatty fish in my diet 2x week rather than consuming omega 3s - again, not necessary on a bulk. 
Glucosamine...meh, unless there is a specific need for pain relief and even then...meh. 
Preworkout I cannot comment on since I don't know what the ingredients are but if its some sort of proprietary blend (a bunch of ingredients with no doses for each ingredient) then its probably a waste of money. If you need the energy, then have some caffeine at 3-6mg/kg with 1-3g Tyrosine and be done with it. 

If your in caloric surplus, then fat loss shouldn't be your focus - that requires a caloric deficit (eating less than 2150cals). 
As a beginner, you could just eat at maintenance and get a bit of both (some muscle, some fat) but otherwise you should pick muscle gain or fat loss and adjust everything to hit that goal.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 23, 2016)

Thick is good muffy. Thick is good.


----------



## Muffy (Nov 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You say this like it's a bad thing
> 
> Only problem with the shakes is some don't find them filling. Doesn't really matter where you get your protein, a shake is fine. But it can leave you hungry causing you to eat more than you should.
> 
> I wouldn't bother adding in any additional supplements. Change one thing at a time. Get the calories in order and watch the scale. Changing other variables leaves you unsure of what's working.



Good to know because that shit gets expensive


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 23, 2016)

Thicker than a bowl of oatmeal


----------



## snake (Nov 24, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> we love thickness round here



May I second that?


----------



## Muffy (Dec 8, 2016)

snake said:


> DOM's is a hot topic around these parts.
> 
> What does DOM's mean?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 8, 2016)

Muffy said:


> snake said:
> 
> 
> > DOM's is a hot topic around these parts.
> ...


----------

